# Gestern wurde ich mit einer Software überrascht !



## Klaremm (1 Februar 2012)

Plötzlich war eine Software in meinem Rechner, die angab, meine Registry auf *Fehler* zu überprüfen, das lief dann auch an, es wurden angeblich 309 Fehler gefunden und auf Nachfrage auch berichtigt. Dafür hat die "Cleverbridgew AG" von meinem Konto bereits heute 29,69 € abgebucht.
Ich habe nunmehr die Gewissheit, dass ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit abgezockt wurde.
Was kann ich machen, um schlimmeres zu verhindern. Bitte um Nachricht.
Meine e-mail lautet: [email protected],de.
Vieleb Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2012)

Klingt für mich stark nach Scareware. Du solltest dringend mal Deinen Rechner von einer Boot-CD starten und auf Schädlinge prüfen lassen. Und wenn Du keinen Auftrag gegeben hast, dann kannst Du die Abbuchung stornieren.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2012)

Klaremm schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen, um schlimmeres zu verhindern. Bitte um Nachricht.
> Meine e-mail lautet: k***.r***@freenet,de.


und vor allem nicht so freizügig die Emailadresse im WWW verbreiten.
Reichlichst Spam ist die mindeste Folge.



Klaremm schrieb:


> Dafür hat die "Cleverbridge*w* AG" von meinem Konto bereits heute 29,69 € abgebucht..


Der Name lautet vermutlich "Cleverbridge AG" (mit w gibt es keine Treffer )

Möglicherweise wird  der Name unrechtmäßig verwendet.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Februar 2012)

Die Cleverbridge AG ist meines Wissens Geschäftspartner von Uniblue. Und da schließt sich schon der Kreis, denn die bieten kostenpflichtige Software an, die den PC fit und flott machen soll.

http://www.uniblue.com/de/software/speedupmypc/


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Die Cleverbridge AG ist meines Wissens Geschäftspartner von Uniblue.





> cleverbridge AG
> Brabanter Str. 2-4
> 50674 Köln
> Deutschland


Wickeln das Geschäft für viele Firmen ab, z. B. auch für die


> TuneUp Distribution GmbH
> http://www.tuneup.de/


----------



## jakestyler (16 März 2012)

Also, du hast keine Angaben bezüglich deiner Kontodaten gemacht? Im Zweifelsfall einfach Rückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Anna5 (19 September 2012)

Auch ich hatte gestern plötzlich _SpeedUpMyPC unblue_ auf meinem Rechner.
Nun habe ich die Software über meine Systemsteuerung entfernt.

Hat jemand von Ihnen Erfahrung damit? Handelt es sich um einen
Schädling, der sich möglicherweise schon auf meinem PC installiert hat??
Erkennt Avira Free Antivirus den Schädling?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2012)

Tante google hätte Aufklärung gebracht 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/SpeedUpMyPC-2013_38096929.html


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2012)

Anna5 schrieb:


> Auch ich hatte gestern plötzlich _SpeedUpMyPC unblue_ auf meinem Rechner


Erst mal nichts bersonderes und gut auch, wenn einschlägige Portale gleich eine Erklärung dafür haben, wei vom Hippo aufgezeigt:





Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/downloads/SpeedUpMyPC-2013_38096929.html


Was mir persönlich aber gar nicht gefällt, ist die Tatsache, dass gerade über chip.de genau diese Shareware Nutzern ungefragt untergejubelt wird, wenn man dort eine andere Software gefunden hat und downloadet.


----------



## dagobert45 (11 Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Uni Blue ist eine ganz fürchterliche Software,wenn man die Datei hochgeladen hat,meißtens in Verbindung eines interesannten Angebotes bei Chip de kann ein ungeübter User schon verzweifeln.
Bei mir wurde bei jedem hochfahren ein Treiberscan veranstaltet das ein hören und sehen verging.Man konnte klicken und klacken denkste da kam nichst. Ich hatte 36 alte Treiber auf meinen Rechner .Na gut runter den Mist ,dachte ich Cclaener rein und ab ins Klo .
Dann die Erleuchtung .Ein Ping und es stand da folgender Text.Es konnte keine temporäre Datei erstellt werden.Das Setup wurde abgebrochen Fehler 5Zugriff verweigert.Und jetzt startet mein Rechner nicht mehr und wenn doch mal irgendwie friert er nach 5-6 minuten ein und ich ziehe frustriert den Netzstecker. Danke Chip online und     Computerbild .


----------



## EX1-054117 (4 Januar 2013)

Cleverbridge.

Hab diese Beiträge erst heute gelesen.

Habe auch eine Rechnung von Clerverbridge erhalten, wurde sogar von meinem Konto abgebucht.

Als ich mein Kontoauszug sah, bekam ich auch einen Schreck.

Nun die Aufklärung:

Hab bei Acronis ( http://www.acronis.de/products/ )
Das Backupprogramm True Image 2013 über Internet bestellt, hatte auch meine Kontodaten angegeben.

Die Rechnung kam aber nicht von Acronis, sondern von Cleverbridge.

Und zu dem Computer-Scannen, dazu muss man seine Erlaubnis geben, also den Erlaubnis oder OK Button drücken.

Gruß, EX1-054117

[modedit by Hippo: Fipptehler beseitigt und Korrekturbeitrag gelöscht]


----------



## Man In Black (2 Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

die CLEVERBRIDGE AG ist auch der Bezahldienst von AVIRA. Also ein Unternehmen das für AVIRA sämtliche Inkassoangelegenheiten erledigt. Es hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland. Ich hatte auf meinem Konto diesen Namen entdeckt und recherchiert. Zum Schluss habe ich noch direkt bei AVIRA angerufen, um sicher zu gehen. 
Also, wenn ihr was mit der Firma zu tun habt, dann habt ihr sicher irgendwo im Netz was gekauft? !


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2014)

Herr Lehrer ich weiß was ...
Hast Du die Beiträge auch gelesen?


----------



## Helena1976 (27 Juli 2016)

Software UNIBLUE:
Auf meinem Computer ist Angebot von PC Mechanik selber (ohne meine Bitte oder Bestellung) erschienen und hat meine Interesse geweckt.
Abonnement für 1 Jahr kostete 29,95 €. Am 18.07.16 habe ich auf Konto von UNIBLUE (in dem "Empfänger" hat mir UNIBLUE "Cleverbridge AG" gegeben) 29,95 € überwiesen (ich habe die Bankbestätigung), habe an UNIBLUE die Bankbestätigung geschickt und bat Schlüssel zu PC Mechanik.
Danach hat UNIBLUE mir Nachricht geschickt, dass meinen Kauf STORNIERT wurde. Ich habe an UNIBLUE geschrieben, dass sie in dem Fall mir mein Geld zurückgeben muss.
Heute ist 27.07.16 und UNIBLU antwortet mir NICHT und überweist mir mein Geld NICHT zurück.

UNIBLUE - das ist BETRUG und BETRÜGER!!!

An wen soll ich wenden, damit ich mein Geld zurückbekommen werde?

Danke voraus.

Elena
Mailadresse entfernt / NUB beachten


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2016)

Schon mal dran gedacht den Zahlungsdienstleister zu informieren.....?


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2016)

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...xiDisk-SpeedUpMyPC-DriverScanner-7584484.html


> Abo-Abzocke!
> Auch auf ihrer Webseite pflegt die Softwareschmiede Uniblue mit Firmensitz auf Malta statt Transparenz eine dreiste und verwirrende Preispolitik: Haben Sie den tatsächlichen Preis von rund 30 Euro pro Produkt endlich ermittelt und die Software gekauft, gelangen Sie möglicherweise erst später zu der Einsicht, lediglich eine Jahreslizenz erworben zu haben, die sich zudem jedes Jahr kostenpflichtig erneuert. Das ist nichts anderes als Abzocke! Solche Abo-Modelle finden Sie zwar auch bei seriösen Herstellern – aber diese bieten Qualität und regelmäßige Verbesserungen ihrer Programme. Beides bekommen Kunden bei Uniblue nicht.
> 
> *Fazit: Uniblue-Software*
> Zwar sind die Programme keine betrügerische Scareware, aber im Test erwiesen sich selbst die Kaufversionen als nahezu nutzlos:


Fazit: Vorher informieren....


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2016)

Ist zwar schön daß Helena jetzt weiß was die so treiben, verhilft aber nicht zur Kohle ...


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2016)

Das Zahlungsinstitut wird dabei kaum behilflich sein. Die werden sich darauf berufen , dass die Zahlung von ihr selbst  freiwillig erfolgt ist und damit kein Anspruch auf Rückerstattung besteht. Den Empfänger des Geldes auf Malta zu belangen dürfte ziemlich so gut wie keine Chance haben. IMHO: So traurig es sich liest: Unter dem Kapitel Erfahrungen verbuchen.


----------



## passer (28 Juli 2016)

Die vertreiben die Box Versionen der Uniblue Tools.
https://www.bhv.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=uniblue

Abgesehen davon sind diese Registrierungssäuberungstools ohne Sinn.
Sie erhöhen die Geschwindigkeit nicht, und können für Systemfehler sorgen.
Egal ob von Uniblue, Magix oder Haarshampoo.


----------

